# Where did Amazon Prime go?



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

It was there in all and favorites until power lost. Upon reboot it isnt anywhere except where you can checkmark it, but that does not readd it or make it visible anywhere.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

See if it will launch with KMTTG.

-KP


----------



## bxwatso (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the exact same issue. Everything was fine yesterday, and today nothing. I called TiVo, but I guess they went home while I was on hold. Anyway, I have a help request ticket via email. If Amazon Prime is no longer available for TiVo, back goes the Edge for a refund and I will just get the Xnfinity box.


----------



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> See if it will launch with KMTTG.
> 
> -KP


What is kmttg?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

You may be better off just forcing a couple connections to the TiVO Service before you start down this road. KMTTG is kind of an Advanced Feature...

-KP


----------



## philslc (Jun 7, 2002)

Prime is gone from my Edge but it is still usable on my Bolt.


----------



## bxwatso (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is what TiVo said. I will verify things are back to normal when I return home.

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

Sorry for the inconvenience that this may have caused you. Upon checkingyour account. there was a missing group or program on your TiVo EDGE that should enable the Prime Video. 

We will just just manually add it for you so you don't have to worry any more. Sorry for the inconvenience. Please force a connection to the TiVo service by going to Settings & Messages > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection every once in a while and then check for the Prime Video App.


----------



## philslc (Jun 7, 2002)

bxwatso said:


> Here is what TiVo said. I will verify things are back to normal when I return home.
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.
> 
> ...


This worked for me. My Prime Video is back.


----------

